# blue screen of death... 0*00000024



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey people, ok here it goes. my laptops ben playing up again. whenever i start the computer by pressing the on/off button, it loads up and tells me that windows wasnt shut down properly. fair enough, so i click load windows normally. now what i get is the blue screen of death!!! it says that windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
technical info: 0*00000024 (the star meaning the `multiple sign) and theres these other numbers aswell.
it also says that if this screen appears again, diable or uninstall anti virus or deframentation or backup utilities. check ur hard drive config, check for hard drive corrutpion
ive tried booting up in safe mode, no luck, get the same mesage. tries last good settings mode, no luck, same thing.
ive run a dianogistic on the system and no errors came up at all, so i think the hard drive might be fine.
please help me!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=228888&sd=RMVP


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hi there dai. thanks so much for the link. but i still cant work out what i have to do to sort my system out. the methods outlined in the link, are confusing and i dont know what kind of partition my system has. your help wpuld be ,ost apreciated 
thaks again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

error 24 is the ntfs file system
Run chkdsk /r to detect and resolve any file system structural damage.


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hi dai, how do i run that chkdsk/r because i cant get into windows at all. when i turn on the laptop it say that windows wasnt shut down properly so i select 'start windows normally' and it trys to load but the blue screen comes after like 2 seconds. ive tried safe mode and windows last goood configs. nothing works. well depressed with this. currenty using a mates computer to send replies. any steps or proceedures very welcome
thanks again for taking time out to look into this


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the xp cd if you have it and choose install
when the repair option comes up press R
run the chkdsk from the recovery console which you will then be in


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey dai. my laptop wasnt supplied with a copy of xp. it says that its already installed on the computer or something. any ideas on how to access that???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have a restore partition,and if you use that it will take the computer back to the day that you received it
you will then have reinstall everything
go to the h/drive manufacturers site and d/load their drive checking utility
put it on a floppy and then boot your l/top with the floppy


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey dai, does that mean that i will lose all my documents and suff on my hard drive. thats a great loss  is there any other way. ive ran a dianogistic of the system but no errors came up. will i be able to keep my documents if i get a copy of xp, because i might be able to request one from dell. thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes every thing
will a friend loan you a xp disk


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

oh i think i misread your reply. so sorry. did u mean that if i use the partion then i would lose everything. so your suggesting that i go to manufacturers website and download that utility. im having trouble finding brand my hard drive is, i think its toshiba. ive tried looking on there website but no luck. also is there a way of checking for sure wat brand my hard rive is. thanks so much dai, and im so sorry for the lack of knowledge i have with computers. im kinda new to this


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not easy have to remove it so try the maxtor one it is supposed to work on any drive from what i have read
if you use the restore partition it formats and reinstalls


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

ok so i think i should try that out becasue i dont want my stuff to be deleted. thats got to be the last last resort. ok so i download this and then i save to floppy. big problem. my laptop doesnt have a floppy drive. will it work if i burn it on cd and use that. thanks so much, i know how confused i am with this stuff


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have to make the cd bootable
http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey dai. good news, i got hold of a xp disc from a mate. so i dont have to dowload and make a boot cd anymore  ok so what do i have to do now?? and sorry but i wanted to make sure that when i do it, i wont lose any of my stuff on the hard drive. so sorry for being slow at this, very new and i dont want to to may a mistake and lose all my files  thanks for all your help, most appricated


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

I might be wrong but I thought it was illegal to supply a new computer without all the necessary documentation and installation disks. At least here in the UK.


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

i have everything, its just that, dell from a certain date, dont give a copy of xp as they install it on the computer or something. anyways, ive got hold of a copy to run the recovery, can someone tell me how to that. thanks, oh and if i run this recovery, will my work in my documents folder, get deleted?? i need to that get that clear.
thanks so much for looking at this


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the cd in and reboot the computer
choose install
when the repair option comes up press R
this takes you into the recovery console and type
chkdsk /r
and press enter
this will check your disk for problems and if it finds any will try to repair them,and we can go on from there


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks dai. ok basically ive got this problem now. when i turn on the computer, i insert the cd. but it stills takes me to the screen where it says, 'windows wasnt shut down propely last time.....' so i switched off and rebooted again and quickly pressed f12. and the sleceted cd drive. but after that im not sure what to do


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the bios to boot from cd first and reboot
when your computer comes up it will be from the cd and you should see a windows box with the option to follow the proceedure i listed earlier


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey dai. ok so i ran the console and it fixed afew errors. and ive rebooted, and it works!!!! thanks so much dai, ur the best  just one last thing, how can i provent this from happening to my computer in the future??
thaks so much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

make sure you shut your computer down correctly or it causes corruption
if you use windows restore,create a new restore point now as all the previous ones will be corrupted and unusable


----------

